# Radio



## Barbara Goodier (Dec 26, 2020)

*Detroit Retro Radio doesn’t work. Plugged into power and tried batteries. Tuning and volume knobs are loose and don’t work. 
barbara*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moved from Comments and Announcements to appropriate forum.


----------

